
For me, something's not right with Google search results - mring33621
I&#x27;m really struggling with Google searches right now. Almost every search today seems to be returning pages of stuff to buy. Something&#x27;s up.<p>Is it a recent change in Google&#x27;s search algo, bad personalization or local malware?<p>For example, I&#x27;m looking for photos of attractive women in cocktail dresses as inspiration for a new painting. I search &#x27;women in cocktail dresses&#x27; and get pages of department store catalog crap. Even after adding &#x27;candid photo&#x27; and other similar qualifiers.<p>&#x27;Office Christmas party&#x27; results in pages of crap sites selling DVDs or hosting reviews for some Jennifer Aniston movie of that same title. Yeah, I can see some of that, but pages and pages of this as the top results from Google. Maybe I&#x27;m going crazy, but it doesn&#x27;t feel right.<p>&#x27;women dressed up for night out&#x27; is better, but still plenty of Macy&#x27;s, Nordstrom and similar.<p>As a test, I tried &#x27;photo of a boy flying kite&#x27; with similarly disappointing results. Image hits were a lot of clip-art style drawings and top web hits are mostly stock photo sites.<p>From my POV, Google has totally sold out.<p>I realize it&#x27;s possible that maybe it&#x27;s trying to customize to my taste (doing a bad job I must say) or maybe I have some sort of malware&#x2F;adware which is somehow rewriting my searches locally.<p>Has anyone else experienced this? Where Google&#x27;s results seem polluted?
======
tlack
In general I find Google's results to be very heavily ecommerce oriented these
days but this is the first time I've considered the issue for specific
keywords. I think it may be the result of an algorithm change to better infer
meaning from search terms.

In incognito Chrome, I see similar results to what you describe for "women in
cocktail dresses" and "Office Christmas party".

I would consider these to both be poor quality results but not terribly
surprising.

For term 1 the "women" keyword and the fashion classification are probably
leading to a more ecommerce-stilted result.

For term 2 there is probably some sort of "popular media" keyword list, and
the search term is the exact name of a recent movie.

For "photo of a boy flying kite", I see mostly stock photo results. I believe
this to be a fair quality result.

You should start collecting examples of these with screenshots.

------
ParameterOne
I get the same results as the OP. And to be honest there is very little that I
dislike more these days than something trying to guess what I am thinking. Its
like a new thing everywhere and everywhere I see it its a huge turn off.

------
fencepost
Do you get the same results if you search from incognito mode or a different
browser that you're not logged in on? On other search engines (Bing,
DuckDuckGo)?

~~~
mring33621
I got very similar results from Bing. That's all I tried so far.

